# dsms detail - 330xi black



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

2006 330xi mostly kept outside and never been detailed. 
Before shots



















A little fender bender, there was some paint transfer that came off easy when polishing, couldnt do much about the deep scratches though



















After a quick rinse I foamed the car with Z7 and let it dwell for a couple minutes. Then used the 2 bucket and mitts while using the foam gun w/Z7 also.



















First time using the boars hair extension brush, very soft.










I worked on the wheels first before everything else they were a mess. Tons of brake dust and road tar.



















Started cleaning w/ Megs safe-D cut 3:1, let it dwell for a while and used a couple brake dust remover sticks. After that came the EZ detail brush to get behind the spokes.



















Cleaned the face and between spokes with theh swissvax brush(new favorite wheel tool)










Re-rinsed and applied P21s gel and let it sit for about 10minutes before doing a final scrub with the lambswool brush. Went back later with autoglym intensive tar remover to remove the remaining tar but very little came off.










The final result(tires dressed with CG extreme wet dressing)









After drying with CG miracle dryer I clayed the car with pinnacle ultra poly using Adams QD as lube the gave it another wipedown using PB S&W










Checked for swirls in sunlight before bringing it inside



























Started correction with the Flex and Megs M105 compund with a LC 5.5ccs pad(later switched to the flat ones and the purple wool)










Before and afters


















































































After trunk 50/50























































M105 finished down very nicely, little suprising for such a heavy compund. After correction came an IPA wipedown before Final polish which was 106ff w/ green ccs pad. The car was wipedown again and then I applied 3 coats of Z5pro ZFX'd (cured 20mins between each coat) followed by Z-CS and Z8.

Some before and afters









































































Lights just got the 106ff treatment with a white pad



















Carpets were vaccumed and scrubbed with 303 cleaner cut 10:1 and Megs APC+










Before 



























(the one that got away...I went back and redid that last stripe)










All the leather was cleaned with Leather masters strong cleaner and conditioned with Z10


















Door shuts got Z-AIO and all lower plastic panels were cleaned with 1Z Plastik-Reiniger and magic eraser, rest of the interior got ****pit premium

Some final shots


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

great turnaround :thumb:

your ez brush is wonky  plus you must be the only person i know that still has safe-degreaser


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Top work there!


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice work matey :thumb:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Nice work mate :thumb:


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Very nice finish :thumb: 

Is this model 'X' 4 wheel drive as per earlier models?


----------



## Nuclear Tom (Aug 21, 2006)

Looks awesome, stunning job!!! :thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Superb Work! :thumb:

Quite enough wheel brushes? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

could do with a tri-pod though and some halogen shots 

Looks good though


----------



## Meguiar`s Fan (Jan 18, 2007)

Hi there. Nice job. The 105 easy to work with ? Gave quick results with woolpad ?


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Clark said:


> could do with a tri-pod though and some halogen shots
> 
> Looks good though


A tripod is on my list of things to get, keep spending $$ on products though And thanks for the the compliment


----------



## GBS (Mar 21, 2008)

Very nice work. It with definitely a neglected bimmer.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

That is very impressive correction work with the Megs #105 and a great finish :thumb:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Meguiar`s Fan said:


> Hi there. Nice job. The 105 easy to work with ? Gave quick results with woolpad ?


Very nice to work with, and it breaks down really quick. The wool gave a a bit more cut.


----------

